# Algunas preguntas antes de hacer un mini sistema de audio



## chelooh (Jun 12, 2009)

Hola, me decidi a conseguir un buen equipo de audio para mi cuarto, y ante la escasez de fondos disponibles, voy a tener que optar por la opcion casera, arriba los que luchan.

lo que quiero es algo bueno, pero tampco una bestialidad. Toda la vida tube solo equipos estilo huevitos, porquerias. Ahora quiero algo que por lo menos tenga unos parlantes como la gente y que haga bastante ruido.

Lo que pense para empezar, son dos parlantes medianamente buenos, y un woofer.
Solo quiero para escuchar musica, y repito, mis fondos son escasos.

El problema es que del equipo que tengo ahora, el que parto, la potencia de salida es de 2x2 watts por canal. 
Es un equipo generico, un poco mejor que el huevito que tenia antes pero como ven, sigue siendo de baja potencia.

Como es el tema? aunque yo le ponga los mejores parlantes del mundo a este equipo, solo va a poder alcanzar esa potencia? existen formas de subir esa potencia, me refiero a un aparato que del equipo saque solo la señal de audio, y que le suba la potencia.

Andube buscando información pero la verdad no se por donde empezar, si me pueden recomendar alguna pagina con tutoriales del tema les agradeceria, busque aca pero no se bien desde donde empezar

GRACIAS!


----------



## Alexis Córdoba (Jun 13, 2009)

Hola, mira yo tambien tenia el mismo problema. Te cuento, podes conseguir miles de diseños caseros de amplificador, pero la pregunta mia es: vos queres hacer un amplificador o queres conseguir algo ya armado?


----------



## chelooh (Jun 13, 2009)

Ni idea, depende de cuan dificil sea hacer uno, y cual sea el precio?
eso seria la solucion a mis problemas? no afectaria la calidad del sonido?


----------



## lobito (Jun 14, 2009)

Hola a todos!
Mira, yo hace bien poco he construido un amplificador de unos 70 w con un tda 7294, y al principio lo alimentaba con una fuente de ordenador y te aseguro que sonaba casi de maravilla... calculo que con esa alimentacion de +/- 12 V te tira mas o menos unos 20 o 30 w como mucho, a lo mejor me he pasado, pero lo que cuesta en total el circuito amplificador (a mi me costo el tda 4 € y el resto de componentes unos 3 €) y la fuente una de pc vieja te sirve, tiene buena relacion calidad/precio creo yo. Aunque ahora le he construido una fuente de 32 V 5 A y suena bastante mas.
Si quieres menos potencia sin sacrificar calidad puedes probar el tda2030, o alguno por el estilo.
Espero haberte ayudado algo.


----------



## Alexis Córdoba (Jun 14, 2009)

Mira yo arme un amplificador de 23W con un TDA 2005, tiene muy buen sonido y al principio lo hacia funcionar con una bateria de moto, la verdad un sonido ESPECTACULAR, eso si con un buen parlante (no digo uno de marca), tambien con un crossover de 2 vias, y calculo que en total con unos $20 pesos argentinos armas el PCB (la plaqueta) y bueno despues la fuente que vos quieras usar y los parlante queda a tu criterio y tambien a cuanto quieras gastar.

si queres te subo un foto de la placa ya armada y de la caja y parlantes que arme.

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Jun 14, 2009)

lobito dijo:
			
		

> ...he construido un amplificador ... con un tda 7294, ... lo alimentaba con una fuente de ordenador y ... sonaba casi de maravilla... calculo que con esa alimentacion de +/- 12 V te tira mas o menos unos 20 o 30 w como mucho...



Me permito corregir esa apreciación.
La fuentes de PC entregan una corriente muy chica por las salidas de -12V, del orden de los 500mA y hasta menos.
Con eso no tendrás 20 o 30W, sino unos 5W como máximo.

El cambio de la fuente por un transformador más grande fue un paso importante en tu proyecto  


Con respecto a lo que pide Chelooh:
Hay por el foro montones de amplificador baratos y que poco tienen que envidiarle a los comerciales caros. El Sinclair que posteó Tecnicdeso es un proyecto que te puede servir.
Es fácil de construir, tiene componentes baratos (rondará los $30 argentinos por amplificador, excluyendo la fuente), fáciles de conseguir y de reemplazar, está bien explicado y discutido a lo largo de montones de páginas y la potencia es más que suficiente como para una habitación e inclusive para una casa entera.
Hay dentro del hilo hasta una versión un poco modificada por Fogonazo (si no me equivoco) con hasta mejores prestaciones que el original.

Saludos


----------



## chelooh (Jun 18, 2009)

bueno muchas gracias cuando termine con las pruebas y parciales del liceo me pongo las pilas con esto.
Muchas gracias por la información cualquier cosa les pregunto aca mismo!


----------



## chelooh (Jun 27, 2009)

Buenas, empezaron mis vacaciones! asi que por dos semanitas voy a tener tiempo para dedicar.

Muchas gracias por la idea de un amplificador, la verdad no tenia idea que servian para eso, me imaginaba solo para instrumentos no se porque.

Lo que les queria preguntar, es antes de empezar a buscar entre los modelos que me recomendaron, es en donde puedo encontrar una buena guia como para empezar, para tener algunas nociones de audio y asi saber un poco que es lo que me conviene.
Osea, una guia de principiante de audio, si me pueden recomendar, gracias.


----------



## lobito (Jun 27, 2009)

Hola cacho. He mirado la fuente que comente que use al principio para la alimentacion, y da un poco mas por los -12, solo 800 mA, tenias razon. Debe ser que yo lo oía más alto por que lo probé en una habitacion cerrada...
Y una duda que me ha surgido con lo que has dicho, que no corresponde a este tema pero me gustaria me resolvieras...
¿Porqué si por los 12V me entrega casi 20A, por los -12V solo puede con 0´8 A?


----------



## Cacho (Jun 27, 2009)

En una computadora la mayoría de las cosas usa voltajes positivos (motorespara hacer girar los discos, coolers, el procesador...) para hacer las operaciones necesarias.

Los voltajes negativos tienen poco consumo (pensá que son sistemas digitales, que en sí no consumen demasiado ni los usan mucho) y por eso no se justifica hacer una fuente que entregue demasiada potencia sobre esas ramas. Más aún, sólo el motherboard está conectado a los voltajes negativos (si no me equivoco).

Saludos


----------

